# Haunted Radio (09/21/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are one week away from our Haunt season shows and we are featuring news on the Shallow Grave haunted attraction, Fright Dome, Phantasm: Ravager, and more!!

Then, we review the 1996 classic, 'Scream' and then the Freek returns with the tale of a man who is stricken with an illness where everyone he looks at becomes ill. All of this and so much more on the September 21 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

